# A lowly backdated Varsity



## Sturges1881 (Aug 15, 2021)

Ended up buying a whole bike last year just to get the stem I wanted (the price was right) for my Schwinn klunker I was working on at the time, so I had this 70s varsity frame laying around. Then I got the hankering for an 1890s style bike... and after looking this old frame over I realized very little had changed in frame geometry since then, so I started in on it.

27" fixed gear wheels, stuck with the one piece crank, simple rat traps, tall but short reach dutch stem, and inverted and cut down "moon" bars. I never bothered with the looks of the frame since I wasnt sure how it was going to work out, but it actually rides like a dream. Probably about 200 miles on it since I put it together. 

Eventually I'd like to find the tallest frame varsity or continental they made and swap all the parts over to that to nail the 1890s look a little better, but for now it sure is comfortable and fun!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2021)

Fun idea converting a modern triangle frame into a TOC piece. What is that fork off of?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 15, 2021)

I always thought that it would be fun to build one with an arch bar in the frame


----------



## Sturges1881 (Aug 16, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Fun idea converting a modern triangle frame into a TOC piece. What is that fork off of?



Thats just the most basic cheap fork I could find, to get away from being stuck with only Schwinn size stems... I think its a Sunlite


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 19, 2021)

This is awesome! I’ve been looking at a couple diamond frames in my junk pile and trying to come up with ideas.


----------

